# about to order Oxygen sensors from RockAuto..



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi...just found out i will be getting a nice income tax return so i figure i order 2 new oxygen sensors (and later 2 new Cam sensors..). I am on the RockAuto usa website and the NTK oxygen sensors are currently $43 & $53cnd. for the front and back with about $11 for shipping from usa to vancouver, canada. Checked Amazon and their prices are all over the place/too high...local parts stores in my city are always too pricey , so i guess i give RockAuto a try. Might order the new spark plug boots at $8.18 Each (NGK) .....unless anybody here can suggest a cheaper website or source for me.....welcome your info and help...Happy Easter to everyone..


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Wrench monkey also has them. They would run you about 1.80 less for the two o2 sensors and 4 coil on plug boots. Prices are a bit higher but you get free shipping. Of course if you google for a rock auto coupon code, you can save 5% on your order which would make them cheaper by about 5 bucks. Either way about half the price at Can tire or someplace like NAPA would charge. Happy Easter to you as well.

For the discount you just enter the coupon code in the how did you hear about us box (below the shipping estimate section) before you go to the check out page.

https://www.coupons.com/coupon-codes/rock-auto/


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for all your helpful advice. I just ordered the two oxygen sensors and four spark plug boots...plus two led 194 bulbs (lol...LED fetish ehhhhh). April 27 th says i should receive my package. I spoke with my mechanic today about installing the oxygen sensors and he said no problem/easy/anytime . His labour rate is good and he has a ton of positive Google/Yelp reviews, plus he is one of my autoglass accounts who sends customers my way (such as today.). I dont feel like screwing around with the rear oxygen sensor or buying another tool, or having to reset some computer code...plus while my xtrail is in their shop i might get my rad flushed out and new coolant if the price is Right. Thanks again, merry happy Easter to you and everybody on this forum. (ps....i got the coupon code as you suggested....and there was nowhere on my order page to paste the code number...i scoured and looked all over....it didnt give me the option for a coupon....maybe because im from canada? or they discontinued coupons? dunno.....i just wish they were not collecting the canadian taxes..lol)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to not be more precise, I couldn't figure it out either the first time I ordered from them. Its on the cart page before final check out, and as I said above ''in the how did you hear about us'' box (below the shipping estimate section). 
For me its great because they only charge gst and no qst. And, the 5% discount pretty much eliminates the gst fee. So, in a way my orders become tax free. Wrench Monkey is not quite so great as they charge me the blended HST. Enjoy the day!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Quadraria.....actually your your first reply on the coupon was fine ....it (the coupon cut & paste code Box) was nowhere to be found on the checkout page. Actually, nowhere i could find on the RockAuto website was there any offer of discount or coupon offer. Maybe they discontinued it or they offer it intermittently ? Anyways no biggie....on a happy not i just got a RockAuto email letting me know they have prepared my package and will ship monday-tuesday for a delivery date of April 26th. In the meantime i need to go somewhere like CND Tire ( ughhh) i buy a tube of dialectric grease for the new spark plug boots. Shame that they dont offer a much better and truer auto parts and accessory content, instead of being more a store for toasters and glow in the dark waffle makers . I'd love to see Cnd. Tire build just strictly automotive parts/service/accessories stand alone stores with a great website offering parts not available in stores.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.rockauto.com/help/?page=3#DISCOUNT

As I said you post it in the ''how did you here about us box''

And Canadian Tire has its own fully owned parts store--

http://www.partsource.ca/en.html

However they do sell dialectic grease at their regular stores. Its optional to use for your new coil boots, and my understanding is that if you do use it, apply it sparingly.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi..yes i misread your first reply about pasting the code directly into that ''how did you hear about us'' box.....like a goof i replied ''xtrail chat forum''....and thats why i never submitted the coupon code ! oh well.....And about the canadian tire comment i made....here in vancouver and the rest of BC, we either have small candian tires or big super centers....some have 3 floors of retail with the auto parts dept/service on the ground floor . Do you guys in Quebec/ontario have just strictly a canadian tire store that is all automotive ( and no housewares?) That is what i meant...hope y'all having a great easter monday.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

No Canadian Tires here have everything from fishing rods, to bathroom fixtures. Part Source stores are owned by Canadian Tire Corp and are strictly automotive stuff.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i just looked up Part Source and they are in 5 provinces but nothing yet in british columbia. I thought maybe i could go over their website and maybe i could online order and ship parts to me in Vancouver but they request a postal code in the locations in the 5 provinces...plus i dont see anything about ''online/shipping'' orders. Shame, this is exactly what i was thinking about. We do have Lordco Auto Parts here and they are many locations, just nice when there are many competitors to comparrison shop and save a few dollars.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

my parts came in today from RockAuto in usa. I had ordered two oxygen sensors, 4 spark plug boots and 2 led 194 bulbs for the rear license plate lights. What a pain in butt just to change rear license bulb lights...the 4 screws that hold the fixture were all rusty and seized so i had to disassemble the plastic chrome surround (above license plate)..pop off interior rear hatch panel...drill out old hardened rusty screws, etc etc....but i was determined and i fix up everything like new, installed and tested new LED bulbs and put it all back together. Then i replaced the old spark plug boots with the new nkgs from rockauto...easy as pie. Last thing i wanted to do was swap out the front oxygen sensor for the new one....but the old one is seized on, i dont have proper size open wrench. I tred various things to try turn nut (except to spray with WD40) and i just got tired as i was working at my job earlier, has the front lawn to still mow..blah blah....leaving both oxy sensors for mechanic to do maybe next saturday...hoping he just has an easy time and charges me an hour . I'm going to get him to inspect other stuff under carriage so i dont mind paying for him to install.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> Do you guys in Quebec/ontario have just strictly a canadian tire store that is all automotive ( and no housewares?)


Yes and no. CT bought out Part Source (were they Part Source before?...hmmm) and pretty much off-loaded their parts counter to them. You can walk into a big retail CT and there is a parts counter, but if you want something other than a battery or tires, they'll look it up and send you to the nearest Part Source store. Kinda annoying when you have a service counter called "Parts", I don't even bother going in except to buy oil.

I've been using a chain called Benson Auto Parts with great results. They always seem to have 4-5 of any bizarre little part I want for good prices, kinda like Rock Auto. But no online catelog...you have to call.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi Mike, here in Metro Vancouver we have (besides cnd. tire) we have our own local stores of Vancouver Auto Parts, Lordco, Napa, Burnaby Auto Parts, Bumper to Bumper and numerous small independent parts shops. The issue is , as you know, is the XTrail was not sold in usa and often does not show up even on canadian parts websites or the local canadian autoparts shop will just have Nissan Altima 2.5 L ENGINE parts and engine fluids only. Often i may call up and inquire at one of the parts stores i listed here and get a non-enthusiastic reply of '' Oh, sorry bud, we got nothing showing for an XTrail here.''....and no help with suggestions or further customer service. That is why i love this Xtrail forum, the helpful advice and experience of friendly Xtrail owners sharing knowledge and online parts websites specific to our vehicle needs.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

02 sensors are a bugger to change without a torch. The heating/cooling cycle of the exhaust practically welds them into place. Any garage should be able to change them quickly, especially on the X-Trail. You don't even need a hoist.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

for the front oxygen sensor i was lying on my back on my driveway and it was easily reached, i just didnt have the correct size open end wrench. I may have one at work and if so, i wll attempt again...this time i will use a mini torch to apply some heat. The reason i mention paying a mechanic to do it if i still cannot remove the second attempt is that i would like my truck to go up on a hoist anyhow and have the mechanic do a visual inspection for other issues that i may not be aware of: leaks, worn down parts, check out any rust around cat converter,muffler pipes and so on. The mechanics i use are friendly and they can give me advise on repairs i can try and do myself or offer a timeline of when and if i should bother to repair/replace.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

on a positive note, the mechanic shop next door to my autoglass shop is willing to let his mechanic work on my vehicle on his own time off business hours....pay him cash and i save money, he makes a little extra for himself. The boss just paid to have him service tuneup a 1995 chevy astro van we use for a fraction of what a mechanical shop charges with taxes /labor rates.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That sounds like a great deal Tony seeing you know and trust the guy. I would be worried using an open wrench, as it would be pretty easy to strip it. That bottom one was really tough on mine and was not coming out with the o2 sensor socket. I ended up cutting the wire and breaking off the ceramic end so that I could get a correct size 6 sided short socket over it. A good dousing with power blaster and a pipe extension for leverage made quick work of it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi....yes i realize the correct oxy sensor socket and a spray shot of power blaster would be best, i didnt feel like running out to buy an $18 socket i'd use once and i wanted to avoid cutting the sensor wire incase i still could not get it to turn out. I spoke to my mechanic yesterday about my little adventure trying to remove the oxygen sensor in my driveway and he grinned, laughed and mentioned how they can be a pain even for him with a hoist and correct tools now and then. It's ok, i want my xtrail up on a hoist as i want him to inspect and give me his opinion on the condition of my truck and any maintenance issues that should be taken care of.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> hi....yes i realize the correct oxy sensor socket and a spray shot of power blaster would be best, i didnt feel like running out to buy an $18 socket i'd use once...


I'm exactly the opposite. I acquire unique tools to do specific jobs and sell them on Craigslist or Kijiji when I'm done. Unless they're inexpensive universal tools like O2 sensors sockets or spring compressors, then I just keep them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Tony no guts no glory. Its easier without the oxygen sensor socket which I found out when I was straining on that bottom one. Even if you do bust it and cant get it out, the car will still work until you can get it to your mechanic. The error code will clear as well when the new one is installed.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

this is the first vehicle (out of 10 or so i've owned in my lifetime) that i felt the need to change oxygen sensors. Also, as Quadraria mentioned, i did not know if i break or cut the wires on the sensor it will still run okay. As i've mentioned before, i often attempt to do repairs and maintenance on any vehicle i owned (i'm not too good at all with electrical stuff like wiring up a car stereo or fog light installs...) but i do what i can, live and learn as i go. I have 2 different mechanics i deal with thru my work that are offering to do the work (and later the cam sensors) at a cheaper labour rate then normal. It needs to go up on a hoist either way as i want one of them to inspect and advise on any potential issues i'm not aware of. There is a possibility i may still attempt the oxy sensor replacement myself at home...i may just borrow a oxy sensor socket from my mechanic on a sunday and return it on monday...or i may purchase one new from CND. Tire...use it..clean it..repackage and return for a refund...if that is acceptable .


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

so i asked my mechanic friend next door to where i work if and when he can install my two new oxygen sensors.....he says its a little busy but he let me know soon as it dies down a bit. I asked him how much to install....''Pizza....large pizza''. I was like....um, what? plaza? what? how much you want , Anthony?????.......'' Pizzaaaaaa...just buy us a large pizza...dont worry about the price...buy us a large pizza and i do for you.''. I had a nice warm smile inside that i almost pooped my pants with glee.  Hoping this sunday he has time to do them in his shop...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well you can't beat that deal unless he want lots of caviar on his pizza. Make sure you get him a good one with extra cheese!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

lol....we do favors for each others shop.....my shop is autoglass replacement and the mechanic next door refers his customers to us, or anthony might ask me to help push a car, we might ask if we can borrow a tool we need etc....I am not expecting anybody to work on my vehicle for food, but he knows i dont get many hours as i should be getting so he is helping me out . Hard working vietnamese husband/wife combo that keeps their shop open 7 days a week from 8am to 6pm.....and honest.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

well....i had my oxygen sensors installed yesterday....next to free. Just bought the mechanic's 2 employees a vietnamese take out lunch. Next week i treat him and his wife to a lunch for themselves.....my xtrail runs very nice , seems smoother on idle and acceleration...not gonna bullshit and say i have power increase , just that it probably behaves closer to when new. In time i will notice if fuel economy is better or the same as before. Next thing on my list of replacement parts is the two cam sensors. Maybe monday-tuesday i give the nissan parts dept a call and ask about the kit cost..if not...RockAuto!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Glad to hear. When I replaced mine I noted the engine was a wee bit smoother as well, and a minor improvement in mpgs. Which is good in itself, but I think the main reason to do it is to maintain proper fuel combustion and hopefully prolong the life of your catalytic converters.
As for the cam and crank sensors, which are the same, the nissan kit is the best deal going. Half the price of what you would pay even from RockAuto and you are getting genuine Nissan sensors. Just make sure to note the part number for when you go to the dealership as not all part counter guys are aware of its availability. If you buy them separately they each cost a bit more than double what they sell the kit for.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi again quadraria10  ....yes i will definitely order the Nissan cam kit . I know you mentioned that idea a few times to myself and others on this forum, but i dont think it is as cheap as it was from nissan as it used to be. I believe i asked my local nissan parts guy early this year and i will call again soon but this time calling as ''tony from blah blah Autoglass calling, what is my cost on these sensors please?''......hoping they play nice and give me the discount...whatever that may be.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

not sure if i shared this before, but on another forum there are photos and step by step how to replace the cam sensors. A fellow canadian said he paid only $60 for the cam kit from nissan-parts dept. This is what he wrote from Aug/2016 '' ordered the Sensor Kit from the dealership; part # B3731-6N21A, and it was just under $60 Canadian. The parts team didn’t know much about this and were surprised about this set.''...........................Replace the Crank Position and and Cam Position sensors on an XTRAIL T30 ? frolektrics <<<<<<if this helps anyone out on our forum.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

these are my old oxygen sensors that were changed out last weekend. They look like very dirty, fouled up sparkplugs. I imagine i was probably getting up there in high mileage with these and i feel happy my hunch was correct that i should change them before there arose a potential problem. Anybody have any opinion on these? i welcome any and all thoughts ...thanks !


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
I would say they were well used, original and due for a change.

That is a good link for the cam sensor and the part number for the kit is correct. Mine cost $56 plus tax. Officially its for the 2.5 Altimas and Sentras, and not sold specifically for the X trail. But they are exact fit and the proper redesigned sensor. The nissan kit number to order at the dealer parts counter is B3731-6N21A. They may have to order it, but that is the one you want.

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/236537-cheap-improvement-your-engine.html


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi and thanks for your info. So my Xtrail seems to be running strong and healthy...problem is i dont know if the previous owner(s) had ever changed out the two cam sensors. I suppose i could call a nissan service department, give them my VIN # and inquire if any of the canada recall warranty work was ever done...and maybe it will show on their computer system if some previous owner had the cam sensors replaced....but the previous owners could of had them changed out at a private mechanical shop or at any nissan service dept that may or may not show up on their computer data base. Well, i should give them a quick call and give my info/VIN # to look into the govt safety recalls..stay tuned


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

just called Nissan service dept: all my recalls were done by 2015, so no need to worry about that. Now for the cam sensors, i spoke with the PARTS MANAGER (10 years exp...) and he never heard of the Cam Kit....ya okay...so i gave him the part number ...magically they appeared on his computer.....and he will order them in as not a stockable item. Sooooo....i mentioned his service dept may be one of my autoglass shop's customer accounts..nope, never heard of us! (and no discount...goof..lol).....my price pre tax $ 66.91. Welcome to Vancouver B.C. Canada where the '' BC'' stands for....Bring Cash. .....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What can you do, but still its cheaper than buying them separately. I think they are 126 each or so if bought that way. And even if you bought them from RockAuto and got the Hitachi OE ones they would be $59 each + tax and delivery. 
If you are curious if yours were ever replaced, it would be easy to check the camshaft position sensor by removing it and seeing if its the old design more like a plastic domino piece than the new metal cylinder type. The crankshaft position sensor, which is the same part, is much tougher to get at. These were never recalled in Canada but were elsewhere. The problem was/is that over time and with lots of heat cycles the plastic, especially on the crankshaft one, develops small cracks and oil fouls them. When that happens your car will stall, and won't want to start again. It can/will leave you stranded at some point. Consider it part of your 10 year old electronic tune up to ensure your cars reliability.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

I believe the Nissan parts manager said the sensors are $141 each sensor! So I was glad to give him the part number for the Kit at $60 or so ! Now I will wait for the parts counter to call back and let me know they have them. Later I will bribe the mechanic again with food and $$ to install them for me, ??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If he is so easily bribed, why not? Seems like Nissan BC charges an extra 10% for parts compared to here. Still its a $220 or so savings. Nissan book time to change the two is 1.5 hours.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

many here on this forum mentioned the front cam sensor is easier to replace at home in our driveway and that the rear facing cam sensor is a bit more of a challenge being harder to see and get a tool on to it. I was thinking i try the easy front cam sensor myself and if i cannot reach the back, i pay to have it install. Unless BOTH cam sensors should be swapped out and new ones installed at same time? or does that not matter?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The top one is for the camshaft, bottom one at the rear base of the engine is for the crankshaft. The sensors are identical. Getting at the crankshaft one is tough. Dealer tech broke mine trying to get it out. Took him close to 3 hours to get all the parts out and to change mine. They don't have to be done at the same time. Camshaft sensor should be easy for diy. Crankshaft one you want to be careful with. I like to think I would not have broken it trying to get it out, but apparently they can be tough to get at and remove. In this case I was happy I paid to have it done.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

mmmmmm...lol....i think i do the easier cam shaft sensor and Pay (and not with offer of free lunch) to my mechanic. My eyesight is not the greatest with a really bad un-focus right eye and cataracts (reading glasses power level 3 to 3.75 ) so for some things i just dont want to screw around with something that may need good eyesight....and everything i keep reading or on youtube for the back crankshaft sensor mentions how you pretty much cant even see the damn thing to begin with.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

my cam sensor Kit came in today at my nissan parts dept. I go pick up and pay for them Saturday morning....i will try to install the front sensor myself if it dont get all pissy rainy here Sunday....otherwise im paying the mechanic to do the rear or both if we can agree on a fair price.


----------

